# Продавливание болезненных точек



## Valukevich (26 Апр 2010)

Мне 32 года, небольшой сколиоз, никогда им не занималась. Сталкивалась с методиками разминания спазмированных мышц на лице и животе с помощью точечного продавливания и точечного разминания. Помню процедуры были очень болезненными и для получения результата приходилось продавливать до полного исчезновения болезненности в точке. Хочу попробовать продавить спазмированную мышцу на спине. Кто занимался такими практиками, поделитесь опытом, как результат?


----------



## Олег Владимирович. (27 Апр 2010)

Если Вас не затруднит, то ответьте на следующие вопросы: 1) «в чем заключается  причина (этиология) сколиоза?» и 2) «данное ассиметричное полирегионарное спазмированное состояние паравертебральных мышц, привело к формированию миофасциального болевого синдрома?». 

Возможно, врачи поводили диагностику и высказывали Вам свое мнение (заключение).


----------



## Valukevich (27 Апр 2010)

У нас врачи не бывают столь любезны, чтобы что-то объяснять пациентам. 

Я просто опишу ситуацию. Диагноз сколиоз мне, в принципе, врачи не ставили. Лет 10 назад у меня случился остеохондроз (так звучал диагноз). При этом меня сильно скрутило, я ходила намного более кривая чем сейчас. С тех пор постоянные боли в спине и сезонные обострения. До этого времени или у меня не было сколиоза, или я его не замечала. Кстати, много лет подряд у меня болело в правой части живота, врачи при этом ничего не обнаруживали. Позже я научилась снимать эти боли пальпацией. 

Сейчас я занимаюсь цигуном, боли в спине и животе полностью прошли. Думаю как можно было бы теперь уменьшить сколиоз.

Уважаемые врачи, я понимаю, что владея большим количеством терминов и большим количеством информации мои попытки справиться со своими болезнями могут показаться вам мягко говоря непрофессиональными. Но "лечение", состоящее из вкалывания огромного количества обезболивающих меня не устраивает.


----------



## Олег Владимирович. (28 Апр 2010)

*По поводу Вашего высказывания*: «Но "лечение", состоящее из вкалывания огромного количества обезболивающих меня не устраивает» полностью с Вами согласен. Как говорится - «не тот случай» (не та клиническая ситуация).

*На снимке*, который Вы опубликовали в Вашем первом сообщение четко определяются визуальные признаки сколиоза (разные «треугольники талии», разный уровень положения подвздошных гребней и надплечий относительно горизонтального уровня и др.). Также визуализируется обозначенная Вами красной линией спазмированная мышца (мышцы), которая собственно говоря, и является предметом обсуждения в данной теме. 

*Значение данной «мышечно-тонической» и/или «миофасциальной дисфункции» в данном случае может быть двояким *(как мне представляется в условиях дефицита дополнительной информации относительно Вашего состояния) :

(*1*) или гипертонус данной мышцы является проявлением миоадаптивного синдрома, как компенсаторный процесс, противодействующий сколиотической деформации с целью поддержания оптимальных (физиологичных) параметров осанки (в данном случае сколиоз первичен, «мышечный спазм» вторичен); 

(*2*) или неоптимальный двигательный стереотип, а также какой-либо патологический процесс в структурах самого опорно-двигательного аппарата, в частности в позвоночном столбе (но изначально без сколиотической деформации) или во внутренних органах по механизму висцеро-рефлекторных влияний (что мало вероятно в Вашем случае) приводит к рефлекторному напряжению паравертебральных мышц с формированием (вторично) сколиотиеской деформации (что  возможно видеть на Вашем снимке).

*Естественно, что самым оптимальным решением относительно лечения* «спазмированной мышцы на спине» (исходя из выше приведенной информации) было бы «удаление» (лечение) причин* приведших к сколиотической деформации позвоночника с коррекций пространственных диспропорций произошедших  в опорно-двигательном аппарате ортопедическими или иными лечебными методиками (устраняем причину сколиотической деформации  и саму    сколиотическую деформацию позвоночного столба и со временем мышечно-тоническая дисфункция «проблемной мышцы» должна разрешится естественным образом или с дополнительными «коррегирующе-лечебными» воздействиями: мануальная терапия, рефлексотерапия, лечебная физкультура и др.).

**В любом случае необходимо обследование *(если оно не выполнялось) в виде (1) _мануального тестирования и визуальной диагностики_ (у вертеброневролога или у ортопеда, или у мануальный терапевт) и (2) _рентгенографии позвоночника _(для уточнения: является ли сколиоз «структурным» или «неструктурным»), а также (3) _выявление нерационального («патогенного») двигательного стереотипа и несбалансированных (неоптимальных) позотонически (позных) нагрузок _которые возможно имеют место в бытовой и профессиональной деятельности и при необходимости (4) осмотр терапевта и/или (5) лабораторная диагностика.

Возможно, что вы проходили необходимое обследование, но я излагаю тот необходимый диагностический алгоритм, который как мне «видится», необходим в Вашем случае, что бы назначить и применить оптимальное лечение и последующую реабилитацию (при необходимости). Применение «точечного продавливания и точечного разминания» (возможно Вы имеете в виду технику «шиацу» и прессорной терапии (ишемической компрессии)) специалистом, практикующим данную методику окажет положительный эффект, но в ситуации, когда не «расставлены все точки над *i*» относительно имеющейся у Вас сколиотической деформации позвоночника, лечение может носить симптоматический характер (то есть лечение не причины заболевания, а только ее правлений) с высокой вероятностью «рецидива патологических проявлений» и хронизации процесса.

(*!*) Ни один из отдельно применяющихся методов физического, фармакологического, психологического, или хирургического лечения ветебральной (и вертеброгенной) патологии не может сравниться по своей эффективности с многопрофильным (комплексным) подходом (как правило осуществляемого в соответствующих клиниках), когда все вышеуказанные методы, назначенные вместе в одном комплексе, взаимно усиливают (потенциируют) друг друга, при этом риск возникновения побочных явлений существенно снижается.


----------



## Valukevich (29 Апр 2010)

Спасибо за столь подробный ответ. У меня следующая ситуация. Я живу в маленьком городе Беларуси. К местным врачам я обращаться в принципе не хочу, никто мой сколиоз здесь лечить не будет, можно только сделать рентген и то очень плохого качества. Если бы у меня была какая-то сильная патология или боли, был бы смысл поотдалживать и пособирать денег на хорошую платную клинику того же Бобыря например. Пока я ищу способы в домашних условиях улучшить ситуацию со спиной и ищу информацию.

Насчет "нерационального («патогенного») двигательного стереотипа и несбалансированных (неоптимальных) позотонически (позных) нагрузок которые возможно имеют место в бытовой и профессиональной деятельности" - я работаю дома за компьютером и до недавнего времени сидела в ужасной позе. Но уже исправилась 

Мастера шиатцу у нас тоже естественно нет. Так что сама у телевизора сижу, продавливаю точки. Способ больше подходит мазохистам. Когда перестанут болеть выложу фотографию.

Насчет рецедива, я вкурсе, а хронизация процесса, по моему она у меня и так есть.


----------



## Valukevich (30 Апр 2010)

Через несколько дней меня перекосило, наверно от того, что мышца расслабилась, а сейчас есть ощущение, что стала слегка ровнее. Точки болеть пока не перестали, но мне кажется, спина чуток получше, или это самовнушение?


----------

